Ask HN: What testing tools do you use? - blufox
======
softatlas
Firefox's PixelPerfect for Manual Visual Testing. There are some great tools
for grunt to do automated visual testing[0] — and CSS unit tests are viable
strategies[1].

Jasmine specs in Karma/Protractor for overall functional testing: of
code/calls/functional groups, of functional flows, and of behavior
specifications: so, Unit Testing, E2E testing, Behavior Testing (BDD). Search
for headless versions of the browsers you're interested in, and integrate into
grunt — but here's a Stack thread on mobile:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/464089/simulators-
emulato...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/464089/simulators-emulators-
for-mobile-browser-testing?rq=1)

There's a great tool in Firefox to record actions in Selenium, though
WebDriver probably isn't adequate for tech like AngularJS templates or even
Semantic HTML (which is a moving target, since W3C Standards enable richly
complex "pears"[2]).

Semantics[3]; use Fangs-to-Audio[4] to get a "subjective" feel for how your
copy sounds to people on screen-readers/assistive tech/devices. Use
[http://wave.webaim.org/](http://wave.webaim.org/).

Follow schema.org as a normative guide to what Search Engines will likely look
for. You can probably automate diffs between semantic markup structures and
Web Scrape schema.org to determine how "meaningful" your markup is overall.

As always, believe in Unicorns[5].

[0]: [https://www.npmjs.org/package/grunt-screenshot-
diff](https://www.npmjs.org/package/grunt-screenshot-diff)

[1]: [http://prezi.com/piifihs2ohet/test-driven-
css/](http://prezi.com/piifihs2ohet/test-driven-css/)

[2]: [http://pea.rs/](http://pea.rs/)

[3]: [http://www.w3.org/2002/08/extract-
semantic](http://www.w3.org/2002/08/extract-semantic)

[4]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fangs-
screen-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fangs-screen-
reader-emulator/)

[5]: [http://validator.w3.org/unicorn/](http://validator.w3.org/unicorn/)

------
guidedlight
In terms of Performance Testing, most of the tools out there are either
expensive or awful. However a couple of weeks ago, HP released a community
edition of its flagship LoadRunner 12. It's basically the full LoadRunner
product for up to 50 concurrent users (plenty for most startups).

------
bjoerns
mainly using [http://casperjs.org/](http://casperjs.org/) to do all my high
level testing.

as to services, recently started moving to
[https://www.codeship.io/](https://www.codeship.io/) for continuous
integration testing. though I love it it doesn't 100% cut it for me though as
I have some dependencies on Windows, unfortunately.

